# Boost Stutter



## ianshortie99 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 1.8t and this morning i was driving and the car would stutter if it was to build over 10lbs of boost and then the check engine light would flash. then only build 5 until car was turned off. HELP


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

Could be a boost leek or a miss fire. If your check engine light is still on go to a car parts store and barrow a code scanner.


----------



## Saves (Jul 9, 2009)

flashing check engine light means that theres enough mis firing going on to damage your catalytic converter. so its definitely a misfire.

dont worry about why it only builds boost to 5 after this happens focus on finding whats causing the misfire. when something goes seriously wrong with the car the ecu puts itself into "limp mode" to try and not damage itself. find your reason for misfire and your good to go.


----------



## alexkarim (Jan 7, 2011)

Boost valve solenoid :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

check it and check bak:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

alexkarim said:


> Boost valve solenoid :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> check it and check bak:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


after you diagnose the misfire no point in throwing parts at it


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

vw_monger said:


> after you diagnose the misfire no point in throwing parts at it


 :thumbup: 

test twice buy once, if at all


----------

